# I need a picture of a pair of scissors



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know if knk has a picture of a pair of scissors. I'm trying to do a design for a salon and need a pair of scissors. If I go to the internet and find a clip art, how do I turn it into a picture where it can be filled with stones?


Thanks in advance for any help


Alicia


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

scissor images


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

There are two different ones on the Clipart and Fonts CD... both are in the subfolder called "Objects".


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, if you use Google Images and then add the word "Silhouette", you'll get a lot of solid black filled images which then vectorize very easily!

Search on Scissors Silhouette


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know if you noticed or not, but you can search the type of image you are looking for, meaning clipart, line drawing, color photo, specific color, size, etc. It is on the left side of the google images page and comes in very handy.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

weprintdotorg said:


> I don't know if you noticed or not, but you can search the type of image you are looking for, meaning clipart, line drawing, color photo, specific color, size, etc. It is on the left side of the google images page and comes in very handy.


COOL!!! I can't believe I had never looked at that part of the screen! Can't wait to share this with my customers.  Thank you!


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

Your welcome. Always glad to help.


----------



## atodd212 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you guys


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandy, you always have such good tips. I have never used Google Images, but I will definitely start now


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

Your Welcome!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is one you might like


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks good. How much do one or a dozen of these shirts sell for?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Forum rules state no self promotion.I don't want to break any rules so I will generically try to answer.id say it would depend on who's doing the shirts for you.there are so many variables to pricing it wouldn't be fair of me to guess.I can tell ya I'm worth 200 bucks an hour and a box of ho hos.no really.id like to see other designers post more picts of scissors.this design I used black ab stone for the comb with the crystal stone for the scissors.this shirt came out great on a womens fitted 2 layer bella shirt.not a bad pict considering I took it on my phone.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a little note that when finding images on google always make sure that if you use one it is royalty free. Just because an image can be found there does not mean it is not owned by someone, so always read the licensing on any image and make sure it is free for you to use, or you find out how to pay to have that right


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> Forum rules state no self promotion.I don't want to break any rules so I will generically try to answer.id say it would depend on who's doing the shirts for you.there are so many variables to pricing it wouldn't be fair of me to guess.I can tell ya I'm worth 200 bucks an hour and a box of ho hos.no really.id like to see other designers post more picts of scissors.this design I used black ab stone for the comb with the crystal stone for the scissors.this shirt came out great on a womens fitted 2 layer bella shirt.not a bad pict considering I took it on my phone.


I am not trying to buy any shirts, just wondering whether or not it would be worth adding it to my line transfer printing. I didn't how long it takes to make one shirt, and what kind of profit you can make on the shirt. I make a lot of cheerleader products and thought they might be interested in this style of shirt printing. How much can you realistically sell one personalized t-shirt with the rhinestones to any given customer? And what about if they order a couple dozen? Do you give a discount cause they order more or no because it takes just as long to make each shirt? I AM NOT LOOKING FOR A PRICE QUOTE!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes it is definatly worth getting into.I usually give discounted pricing the more you buy.yes there are profits to be made.


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

What do you need to get started? Got the heatpress and solvent printer along with a separate plotter.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out www.clipart.com.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Salons, barber shops and spas are great customers for the bling. Here's a real simple one that I did a while back.


----------

